# Contour cut with Illustrator which plug in?



## vaughtj (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am a total noob to cutting vinyl. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
I am interested in purchasing a Laserpoint plotter (can't afford a Roland) so I can do contour cuts for T-shirt transfers. I use Photoshop and Illustrator CS4 on a laptop with Vista. 
My question is, which cutting plug-in should I buy? I have seen a few different ones posted, signcut, signgo etc.
I would like to purchase cutting software with a dongle, so I can use different computers for cutting.
I have read that alot of people are using Signblazer for cutting, but I don't care to import and export files just to cut.
Any advive from you pro's out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Graphtec plotter and I know all thier models come with their own program that plugs right into Illustrator and Corel. Photoshop being a raster program probably won't have a plug in but I know you can take bitmaps into the different plotter programs and they have masking tools for contour cutting.


----------



## vaughtj (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Cory,
Thanks for the reply.
It looks like the Laserpoint plotter from USCutter comes with a plug in for illustrator called signcut, but it is only a 1 year subscription. The only way I can buy the plug in, is to buy the dongle and software for $324.00.
Just seems a little high for a cut only plug in. I'm wondering if anyone knows about an alternative to signcut that will plug into illustrator without the high cost.


----------

